# Why does this happen?



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

My 8 year old autistic son left Monday to spend some time with my parents. I was so looking forward to his trip because I desperately needed the break. I had been having NO anxiety. Now, since Monday, I have been a nervous wreck. I wanted him to go, I needed him to go, he needed and wanted to go, so why is my body reacting this way?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Because you're a mommy!AND you're worried about whether he's o.k. and if he's too much for your parents, etc., etc.!! I'm sorry, I really can't give you much advice, because I'm a mommy too and I'd be doing the same thing. But I understand where you're coming from. How about an appointment for a manicure/pedicure, shopping with some friends. Oh, I know, I always like to go to a book store and just wander around picking through the shelves. Just don't read anything on IBS or autism.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Jackie,I wish I could go to a bookstore and not read anything on IBS or autism! It seems like that's the first place I go look!







It is strange because I usually don't worry about him at all when he's with my folks. We lived with them until he was 3 1/2 so it's like they are his second parents. He still has his own room at their house. Maybe it's because my dad has been so sick lately. Maybe I miss him more than I think I do even though he tends to drive me to distraction when he is here? Maybe I just need to adjust to him being gone. I wish I knew. I just want this awful feeling to go away!!!


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh yes, I knew it would be the first place you'd look. I can only say I'm sorry for what you're going through right now. Hang in there!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Lauralee:Jackie is right: "Because you're a Mommy!" My daughter is 22 and went for a week's vacation with a friend, and I was so stressed with worrying about her.







My mother used to tell me that they are always our babies to us, no matter how old they get.JeanG


----------

